# SubWay Diet? Jared?



## scottwong (Aug 10, 2004)

Do you guys believe Jared from Subway really lost all those fat from just eating subway everyday? 
http://www.subway.com/subwayroot/MenuNutrition/Jared/jaredStats.aspx
For some reason I believe and I don't
Nutirnal fact http://www.subway.com/applications/NutritionInfo/index.aspx sorry if this is the wrong forum.. i thought it would be right because its about dieting.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

in the longrun, it all boils down to calories in vs. calories out. 

and in Jareds case... looks like a typical severe calorie reduction diet.. no breakfast.. vegetable subs and baked chips... lots of processed carbs, no protein and no EFA's.... all that for under 1000calories.. sure its believable that he lost weight. Certainly not a way that I would go about it or reccomend to anyone.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

this is going to sound like i'm being sarcastic...but i'm truly not.

you can lose weight on a baskin robbins diet.  seriously.  i can eat ice cream every single day and still drop weight if that's my only concern.  so, while i believe a person can lose weight on the "subway diet" - i'd never consider it a good eating plan.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 10, 2004)

Was it PT Barnum that said there's a sucker born every minute ?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

I understand that its possible, but really doubt thats all he did to lose the weight.  Maybe I'm just skeptical about big business and advertisments.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 10, 2004)

_You can lose weight with ANY diet that is below your required calorie intake. Few of them are healthy, for a healthy solution call 1-800-*Vieope´s*-really-healthy-diet. If you call now you get your *Var´s* personalized pink dumbell. 
_


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

How did u hear about the pink dumbells already!?!?  You've only been back here for a few hours.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

he clearly gets around


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> How did u hear about the pink dumbells already!?!?  You've only been back here for a few hours.



Oh.. Vieope is good.. real good...


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 10, 2004)

He must have been awfully hungry skipping breakfast.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> How did u hear about the pink dumbells already!?!?  You've only been back here for a few hours.



_Lol.. I am catching up.  _


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 10, 2004)

I couldnt afford a subway diet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Subway was a big factor in how I lost all my weight when I was 275lbs. I would never recommend anyone doing it because I lost alot of muscle too but yeah, the weight definately came off.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 11, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> this is going to sound like i'm being sarcastic...but i'm truly not.
> 
> you can lose weight on a baskin robbins diet.  seriously.  i can eat ice cream every single day and still drop weight if that's my only concern.  so, while i believe a person can lose weight on the "subway diet" - i'd never consider it a good eating plan.



i think I'm on the baskin robbins diet, lol. WHat do you mean, "if that's my only concern"?


----------



## timt (Aug 11, 2004)

try the sugar free ice cream diet. eat normal food for the day; then finish off with a half gallon of sugar free ice cream that'll lose you some weight


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 11, 2004)

I went from around 190lbs at the middle of my Sr year of HS down to around 160 by eating the Subway diet. I had a double meat turkey sub for lunch and dinner. Granted, I wasn't trying to build large amounts of muscle, but I was still lifting. I lost a lot of body fat and probably a lot of muscle mass too. I am back up to around 200 now, but it is pretty much all muscle.   O, and my name is Jared, too.  Cute, huh?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah it is certainly possible.  like someone upwards of here said,  Calories in vs calories out.  And it seems weight loss is all most people are concerned with...not fat loss.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> i think I'm on the baskin robbins diet, lol. WHat do you mean, "if that's my only concern"?



I mean it's easy to lose weight - really easy.  What's harder is dieting to build and keep muscle.  If I ate a 5 candy bars a day the number on the scale would drop BUT my body wouldn't look the way I want it to (b/c my bodyfat percentage would get worse even as I got smaller) and my health would be compromised.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh...   Good point. but you're supposed to enjoy life while you're young!


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 12, 2004)

i lost weight on the college cafeteria diet while living in the dorms, while most everyone else gains 20 lbs. i lost a good 10 lbs and gained some good muscle while eating a diet of burgers, fries, and chicken fingers, and lots of vodka


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 12, 2004)

Subway should be shot in the face for promoting that Jared fucknut.    

Sure you can lose weight on the so-called "Subway Diet", but it's an unhealthy diet.  Jared ate two veggie grinders a day.  He was missing out on a lot of vitamins, minerals, and protein.  It was a 1000 calorie a day diet, which is very unhealthy for the average person.  Subway is irresponsible for promoting such an unhealthy diet, but whatever sells sandwiches, right?


----------



## rjr5353 (Aug 12, 2004)

Jared was really over weight though.....I would have had him eating just one sandwhich a day.....Now look at him....Hes still alive isnt he?  Ive never heard of anyone dying from the subway diet?  But I do see your point in that it isnt the most healthiest of choices.........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 12, 2004)

rjr5353 said:
			
		

> Jared was really over weight though.....I would have had him eating just one sandwhich a day.....Now look at him....Hes still alive isnt he?  Ive never heard of anyone dying from the subway diet?  But I do see your point in that it isnt the most healthiest of choices.........



Like Nikegurl said, a person can lose weight on any diet including an ice cream diet.  It's a simple matter of calories in vs calories out.  Subway is taking credit for Jared's weight loss, when in reality Jared could have eaten pretty much any single food and lost weight.  

There are healthier ways to lose weight.  Jared is lucky he didn't suffer any serious side affects from that stupid-ass diet of his.


----------



## squanto (Aug 13, 2004)

jaim: they mean, the baskin robbins diet is cool if you dont mind terrible health along with weight loss.
wtf does weight loss mean anyway? its fat loss that we want and... HEALTH? maybe? screw weight loss. ill lose a lot of weight when my flesh decomposes off my dead body, so im not too worried about it now.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 13, 2004)

I had a big ass bowl of cereal in the mornings and two double-meat footlong turkey subs throughout the rest of the day when I was on my Subway diet.  You don't have to eat just a veggie sub.


----------



## squanto (Aug 13, 2004)

agreed. subway is a good alternative to mcd's. at least they serve real food, and thats  a big statement for fast food. i was just trying to make the point that ice cream doesnt have too many vitamins these days.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, ok...fair enough guys. But you have to admit, it would be fun for the first little while...


----------



## timt (Aug 13, 2004)

I lost 80 lbs on the pizzahut diet,   
chicken supreme pizza's no crust.


----------



## chadeau (Aug 13, 2004)

Like someone else said...there is no way I could even afford the subway diet. Those be some expensive sammich!


----------



## LAM (Aug 13, 2004)

subway diet, lol. I've seen Jared around town, he doesn't look healthy and is skinny/fat but I guess it's better than being just fat...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 13, 2004)

jareds a pussy


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

squanto said:
			
		

> agreed. subway is a good alternative to mcd's. at least they serve real food, and thats  a big statement for fast food. i was just trying to make the point that ice cream doesnt have too many vitamins these days.



"real food?"  nope - not even close.  their chicken and turkey are not "real" off the bone fresh meat.  it's all highly processed deli crap.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 13, 2004)

Ya, it was expensive.  That is why I worked there for a almost 2 years once I got here to Purdue.  Free Subway galore!  That was the life.  I work at Smoothie King now, don't know if many people have been to one, but I get at least one free smoothie everyday and my suppliments at cost.  Jobs of convenience!


----------



## MARYKILLJOY (Aug 20, 2004)

*a case of severe american fast food overload*

I Do Believe He Did Lose Weight Eating @ Subway. More Than Likely He Believed In The Almighty Hamburger,fries, Soda,little Debbie Cakes,and No Knowledge Of A Realistic Diet Because Commercials Make It Seem Like You Are Inwith The In Crowd If You Eat There. Some Gain Weight. Some Harbor Hidden Heath Risks Even Though They Seem Slender In Youth. Others Have To Eat More Than They Should Because All The Fries Fill A Void With Bulk Not Real Food. They Never Satisfy The Hunger Because They Have Not Establised What Fills Them, What Their Body Can Use. Opposed To What They Have Been Taught Through Enviroment. Fries Are What I See As The True Diet Demon For The Youth Of America. Used To Be 20-30yrs Agg A Side Of Steak Fries(not Frozen And Pre- Packaged) Was A Side Dish Cut Up Feash And Fried Per Order. Now It Is Aside Dish For Almost All Fastfood Resturant And Returants. Yes, When Jared Went To What Was Available @ Subway, There Was Abig Dietary Change.with All The The Things You Can Put On A Samwich There, He Could Actually Consume More Bulk That Is Better In So Many Ways That Is Body Can Store If Necessary In Abetter Quality Of Fat Storehouse Than He Knew What To Do With. Once He Satisfied The Bulk, And His Mind And Body Were Not Bogged Down By The Mire, He Could Find Even Better Choies On There Menu. What Foods Are Fried? The Worst Thing There For Him Was Probably Mayo. Compared To His Old Diet ,he Was Coming Out Better. Jared's Diet Really Sucked. He Found A Way In The The Confusion Of 35&under Group To Start Making Sense. It Is All Too Easy. If It Is Fast, There Are Not Too Many Choices For People That Have Had Fast Food Crammed Down Their Throats Since They Were Born. They Dont Know How To Think Ahead On Eating. They Have Been Taught By Family And Conmmercials To Eat Only The Moment You Become Hungary. Why Learn To Go Home And Fix Food When You Pass 20 Drive Thrus Onthe Way Home.  Thank You Jared For Showing Weight Challenged People There Is An Option For People That Dont Know How To Cook,make Choices, But Need To Feed Themselves Within 30 Minutes Of Realizing They Are Hungrey.  We Need To See Life Not From Just Are Point Of View, But From Vieiws That Nothing To Do With Our Upbringing.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 20, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> subway diet, lol. I've seen Jared around town, he doesn't look healthy and is skinny/fat but I guess it's better than being just fat...



You really seen him around in person, Lam?  He lives in Las Vegas, huh?

I wonder how well he was paid to do the ads and speak around the country?


----------



## BaNaNaS (Aug 20, 2004)

Believing this is like believing Anna Nicole Smith lost all her weight with just Trim Spa, lol..


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> You really seen him around in person, Lam?  He lives in Las Vegas, huh?



yup..

I wish he stated what his diet was previously before switching to the "Subway Diet". but that wouldn't matter, as most people are stupid and gullable and believe anything they see or hear on TV...


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 22, 2004)

What are your favourite kinds of subs?

I like meatball and cheese.


----------



## V Player (Aug 22, 2004)

Meatball was my favorite until I tried the wraps. But I can make my own taste just like em. So.....


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

why doesnt he and all the otehr people who lost weight on the subway diet and on of those point diets, why dont those people take their shirts off ?? because if they did all we would see is muscleless undefined bodies, i bet jared has a lot of fat left on him from that diet since he lost all of his muscles... thats what i think at least


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 23, 2004)

I think he doesn't work out so that people see that he lost his weight on the subway diet alone rather than the combination od diet and working out


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 23, 2004)

It's a corporate gimick...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

I believe it, but I think the truth lies in the fine print:

]*Individuals lost weight by exercising and eating a balanced, reduced-calorie diet that included SUBWAY® sandwiches with 6 grams of fat or less. Their results are not typical. Your loss if any will vary. SUBWAY® Restaurants does not endorse the diet Jared created and cautions anyone embarking on a weight-loss plan to consult their physician.[/

For instance, you could go on a 1200 calorie a day diet.  For each of your six meals you could have a bag of M&M's.  Drink diet soda all day long.  You'll loose weight- yes your eating like shit, but it's the calories that count.  BUT, you could go on a diet eating the same 1200 calories with lots more food including lean proteins, healthy fats and carbs, drink water-then you'll have more vitamins and nutrients and you'll still loose weight (probably more) and LEARN to make healthy choices to keep the weight off.  You'll also notice a difference in your skin, hair, nails, etc.  Anyways, that's just my two cents!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2004)

one of my friends did the subway diet, except he was getting 200 calories a day...
He lost 15 pounds in 3 wks....
He's happy though *wierdo**...

but he didnt have much muscle mass to lose lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2004)

the "subway diet" is fine if you always eat whole grain bread, lots of meat and cheese
and veggies and eat 3-4 sandwiches a day like that, along with 2 other regular meals

if you do that youll be perfectly fine


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 24, 2004)

200 cals a day? Did you mean 2000? I kno there's no subway sub that only has 200 cals.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah ive got friend who will eat like an apple 3 times a day.  And thats all they eat till they get down to whatever weight they feel good at.  Then they eat tons of garbage for a few months then do the same thing over again....its kinda pathetic.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 24, 2004)

The question for the ladies is, would you hit it?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 24, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 200 cals a day? Did you mean 2000? I kno there's no subway sub that only has 200 cals.



no i meant 200, he said he was only eating 2 a day... and nothing else
I freaked out but he woulndt listen to me


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 25, 2004)

whether it's 3 apples a day or 200 cals, that is NOT healthy (like I'm one to talk, lol)


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 25, 2004)

If he ate 2 subs a day he was getting more than 200 calories. Either way it is still very unhealthy.


----------

